# Lenkrad Logitech Wingman Formula GP



## Beecksen (16. November 2005)

Hallöle...

Habe mir bei Ebay o.g. Lenkrad ersteigert. Ich habe es soeben angschlossen und muss feststellen, dass die LEnkung nicht einwandfrei funktioniert. Soll heißen, dass bei der Kalibrierung die Bewegung nach Rechts sofort bis zum Ende angschlägt. Selbst wenn ich es nur "mm" bewege/antippe. Nach Links gibt es keine Probleme. Im Spiel (DTM2) kann ich die Steuerung nicht einstellen. Egal in welche Richtung ich lenke es wird immer "rechts" übernommen.

Jemand ne Idee?

Neue Treiber habe ich bereits. 3x neu installiert. 

Haut aber trotzdem nicht hin! Liegt es am Rechner oder ist es doch eher ein Defekt???

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Dimebag (16. November 2005)

Sieht aus wie ein Defekt, aber es gibt ein Tool von Logitech, mit dem man auch kalibrieren kann und das etwas besser arbeitet als das Tool im Treiber, versuch's nochmal damit.

mfg


----------



## Beecksen (17. November 2005)

Dimebag am 16.11.2005 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aus wie ein Defekt, aber es gibt ein Tool von Logitech, mit dem man auch kalibrieren kann und das etwas besser arbeitet als das Tool im Treiber, versuch's nochmal damit.
> 
> mfg




Magst mir verraten wie das heißt?!?


----------



## Dimebag (17. November 2005)

Beecksen am 17.11.2005 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Magst mir verraten wie das heißt?!?


Irgendwie ist die Logitech seite gerade down, aber das Ding müsste einfach "Logitech Calibration Utility" heissen.

Der Link müsste passen, wenn die Seite wieder funzt:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/software/US/EN,CRID=322,contentid=6203,OSID=1,softwareid=5484

Ansonsten google mal danach.

mfg


----------



## Beecksen (19. November 2005)

Dimebag am 17.11.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Beecksen am 17.11.2005 20:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




paßt! DANKE!!! mal schauen ob es nun funzt....


----------

